

Where is SUN  - mite-mitreski
http://www.jug.mk/blogs/mite/entry/where_is_sun

======
adrianwaj
In hindsight, I wonder if there was a point where Sun could've acquired Oracle
instead of letting vice versa happen financially speaking.

Could've Sun saved their money and thought about 1 major acquisition instead
of many? Did Larry Ellison have in the back of his mind, "one day I want to
acquire Sun" as he played golf with McNealy?

As a company in a declining market margin-wise, I'd want to be capitalizing on
previous gains by moving into a growing market - especially with regards to
complimentary products: it's all about maintaining dominance, the problem was
that Sun let Oracle become more dominant than it: not that they were ever
competitors, but they should never have been such friends.

Has commodity hardware with its lower profit margins and prices displaced
proprietary hardware to a greater degree than open-source software has
displaced closed-source software? If so, moving into software would've been
the right move for Sun.

Oracle's slogan is now: "Software. Hardware. Complete."

Could've been Sun's had they moved more aggressively into Databases and Apps?
But they didn't because they didn't want to be a total solution provider, the
idea was to leave that to IBM and instead specialize and promote a best-of-
breed model to customers and foster an ecosystem around their platform. Good
for a while until the other big player in the eco-system, Oracle, becomes
bigger.

ScottMcNealy.com is even owned by Oracle now.

Sun: well and truly pwned.

------
adrianwaj
Oracle fully acquired Sun.

[http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/stock-
alert/orcl_oracle-a...](http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/stock-
alert/orcl_oracle-acquires-sun-microsystems-743321.html)

Larry Ellison can do as he pleases with its assets.

~~~
mite-mitreski
Yes he can :)

